# Quote of the day



## dmmj (Dec 19, 2009)

Quote of the day


"Knowledge is knowing the tomato is a fruit. 

Wisdom is not putting it in a fruit salad."

Peter Kaye


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut (Dec 19, 2009)

Nice quote lol

This is random, but has anyone ever eaten an onion whole? My mom told me I used to eat them like apples when I was a kid!


----------



## alfiethetortoise (Dec 19, 2009)

I wonder what Peter Kay makes of Waldof salas?!


----------



## Isa (Dec 19, 2009)

lol I agree, I do not think it would be a good idea to put it in a fruit salad 
Eat a whole onion? no I never tried that


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut (Dec 19, 2009)

They make my eyes burn so bad now I don't know how I ever did it.


----------



## Kymiie (Dec 19, 2009)

Onions .. I can only eat them cooked (fried)
They burn my eyes too!
Peter Kay... LEGEND
Nice words from that man/woman (geraldine)
xx


----------



## dreadyA (Dec 19, 2009)

My buddy's dad wraps a bbq sauce drenched onion in aluminum foil and steams it& chows it down.I turned down the offer.lol


----------



## egyptiandan (Dec 19, 2009)

Very nice 

Thats in the same vein as "It's not what you know, it's what you do with what you know that matters"

Yes you can eat an onion like an apple, though it's best to do it with the sweetest onion on earth, the vidalia onion. 

Danny


----------



## terryo (Dec 19, 2009)

When my son joined his fraternity, they made him eat an onion...raw. Also a capozzelli (lamb's head)...cooked of course. They had to eat the whole thing...eye, tongue, cheek, brain......yuk


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Dec 19, 2009)

I saw the thread title and author, and came running! I knew it would be worthwhile.

Pardon my ignorance, but who is Peter Kaye? A musician or philosopher?


----------



## Candy (Dec 19, 2009)

terryo said:


> When my son joined his fraternity, they made him eat an onion...raw. Also a capozzelli (lamb's head)...cooked of course. They had to eat the whole thing...eye, tongue, cheek, brain......yuk



Makes you wonder why we send them to college in the first place huh Terry. I don't know why they do these things, but when my son told me what he had to do (and I'm sure he didn't tell me everything) I didn't know what to say. Anyway good quote. Never thought about it. Danny's right Vidalia's are very good and onions are very good for you Jordan.


----------



## dmmj (Dec 20, 2009)

"Dost thou love life? Then do not squander time, for that is the stuff life is made of"

Ben Franklin

He is actually a relative on my mom's side.


----------



## dmmj (Dec 20, 2009)

Peter John Kay (born 2 July 1973) is an English comedian, writer, producer, director and actor
I mispelled his last name it does not have an e (dan quayle moment)


----------



## alfiethetortoise (Dec 20, 2009)

I sure like to eat pickled onions, often whole, but thats probably not the same thing. Has anyone read Peter Kay's book? Any good?


----------



## Isa (Dec 20, 2009)

terryo said:


> When my son joined his fraternity, they made him eat an onion...raw. Also a capozzelli (lamb's head)...cooked of course. They had to eat the whole thing...eye, tongue, cheek, brain......yuk



 O boy, that is crazy! I hate initiation parties!


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Dec 20, 2009)

Cool for you!

Ben Franklin was a remarkable inventor, scientist and journalist, philosopher, diplomat, and businessman. He was probably the most successful American man of the 18th century! 

Too bad he wasn't born thirty years later, or he almost certainly could have won a term as President.


----------



## terryo (Dec 20, 2009)

It's true Candy, I'm sure he didn't tell me everything either, but according to him it was worth everything he had to do. 
Hey..how about those deep fried onions...yummmmm


----------



## dmmj (Dec 20, 2009)

I think we could use a few like him today.


----------



## Laura (Dec 20, 2009)

Walla Walla onions are sweeter.. maybe that was it.. 
I used to eat lemons..


----------



## sammi (Dec 20, 2009)

I can't eat onions like apples, but I can eat slices of uncooked onions at a time =] YUM!


----------



## dmmj (Dec 21, 2009)

I actually have 2 from ronald reagen the first is 
" Before I refuse to take your questions, I have an opening statement" 
and
"I have wondered at times what the Ten Commandments would have looked like if Moses had run them through the US Congress."

2 gems of funny wisdom from a personal hero of mine and even thought I am not a religous man, I often wonder about the second one. 
enjoy


----------



## Isa (Dec 21, 2009)

I love quotes  
Thanks!


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Dec 21, 2009)

Even though I have evolved into a liberal Democrat, I always loved Ronald Reagan. The first election I ever voted in (1980) I voted for him. And again in 1984.

He had a paperweight (I think) on his desk that said, "Lead, follow or get out of the way." That remains one of my favorite sayings.


----------



## dmmj (Dec 22, 2009)

there are 2 today from will rogers the first one is
"An onion can make people cry but there's never been a vegetable that can make people laugh" this one made me laugh, the second is
"Best doctor in the world is the Veterinarian. He canÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t ask his patients whatÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s the matter. HeÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s just got to know"
My vet loved the above qoute so I woodburned it onto a piece of wood for him and he was so touched by it that he gave me my next two vet visits for free.
Enjoy


----------



## Isa (Dec 22, 2009)

I love the first one  It is a funny one!
Your vet is very nice, it was very nice of you to do that too 
Thanks for the quote!


----------



## dmmj (Dec 23, 2009)

*Qoute of the day ( John Adams)*

"I must study politics and war that my sons may have liberty to study mathematics and philosophy."

John Adams


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Dec 23, 2009)

*RE: Qoute of the day ( John Adams)*

So the more things change, the more they stay the same...


----------



## dmmj (Dec 24, 2009)

*Quote of the day (Thomas Jefferson)*

Here are 2 the first one is for people who think we live in a democracy
"A democracy is nothing more than mob rule, where fifty-one percent of the people may take away the rights of the other forty-nine."

The second one is for people who tend to disagree with each other
"An association of men who will not quarrel with one another is a thing which has never yet existed, from the greatest confederacy of nations down to a town meeting or a vestry."


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Dec 24, 2009)

*RE: Quote of the day (Thomas Jefferson)*

Both are a bit hyperbolic, but the central theme rings true. That's why politics are so ugly, why the "sweetheart deals" to one side are "necessary compromise" to the other....People feel strongly and want things to be black and white, because there's a lot of comfort in simplicity, but it's a multi-faceted, complicated world we live in, full of shades of gray.


----------



## dmmj (Dec 25, 2009)

*Quote of the day (Ibrahim Babangida)*

"It is only through books that we partake of the great harvest that is human civilization across the ages"

Being a bibliophile I tend to agree.


----------



## Shelly (Dec 25, 2009)

*RE: Quote of the day (Ibrahim Babangida)*

I feel that art and music offer much of the same "harvest".


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Dec 25, 2009)

_"It is only through books that we partake of the great harvest that is human civilization across the ages"

Being a bibliophile I tend to agree._ 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Me, too! I just wish I could read faster as there are so many good books in my nightstand and more on my "Books to Read" list! Seems like in today's world there is far too much information for the average brain to absorb, and trying to decide which sources to pay heed to and which to ignore is maddeningly difficult.

True wisdom would be the talent of discerning which is which, haha!


----------



## dmmj (Dec 26, 2009)

Qoute of the day (John Quincy Adams)
"If your actions inspire others to dream more, learn more, do more and become more, you are a leader."


----------



## dmmj (Jan 4, 2010)

Qoute of the day (Jeff Shaw)

" My uncle was thrown out of a mime show for having a seizure, they thought he was heckling"


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Jan 4, 2010)

Well, gee, dmmj, this one is hard! Should I scold you for indirectly dissing people with disabilities (kind of like Obama did with the Special Olympics on the Tonight Show?)

Or we could pine for the good old days of vaudeville acts, when people were all honest and kind and went to church together on Sundays (which, as an historian, I can assure you NEVER existed)? 

So instead I'll comment on the John Quincy Adams remark, which was very notable as well as noble. In today's politically polarized America, I feel compelled to copy the following quote:

_In the political tradition of the early 19th century, Adams as Secretary of State was considered the political heir to the Presidency. But the old ways of choosing a President were giving way in 1824 before the clamor for a popular choice.

Within the one and only party--the Republican--sectionalism and factionalism were developing, and each section put up its own candidate for the Presidency. Adams, the candidate of the North, fell behind Gen. Andrew Jackson in both popular and electoral votes, but received more than William H. Crawford and Henry Clay. Since no candidate had a majority of electoral votes, the election was decided among the top three by the House of Representatives. Clay, who favored a program similar to that of Adams, threw his crucial support in the House to the New Englander.

Upon becoming President, Adams appointed Clay as Secretary of State. Jackson and his angry followers charged that a "corrupt bargain" had taken place and immediately began their campaign to wrest the Presidency from Adams in 1828._

Just a reminder that "everything old is new again"! 

Here's the link to the above quoted biographical text: http://www.whitehouse.gov/about/presidents/johnquincyadams


----------

